# SAVING THE FORUM



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2013)

This guy "HorseUSA", who runs/own this site, doesn't seem to have a very keen interest in to goings on in this forum. I was wondering if there is a way to save all the documentation here if he has a jammer or just lets it crash and burn? A lot of people have put a lot of time and effort here and it would be a shame to lose it.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, Horse is able to make a backup of all these forum batabase only. And to be honest, each of us should have all own files saved on HDDs or CD/DVD records. However I agree with you George. It would be a shame to lose it.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 5, 2013)

That is why there is a "fail safe" group on facebook. If this place ever implodes, there are some core people to carry on.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2013)

I am one of two people left on Earth that doesn't have Facebook. The other guy lives on an island, 100km south of Chile, and he has MySpace.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2013)

Make that 3 people.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 5, 2013)

4, though my blind dog Spike keeps insisting I join.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 5, 2013)

5. I'm not listening to your dog either.

Not sure where I'd go if this place disappeared and it would not make me open a Facebook account.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 6, 2013)

If anything happens to this forum, it's all the more reason that you guys that don't have FB need to get your contact info to a few members. Feel free to email me your contact info to [email protected], in case Dooms Day hits the forum. I'll be happy to keep you guys involved.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2013)

We are going to do all we can to keep it going.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 6, 2013)

We know and greatly appreciate that Alder. It would be nice if Horse gave you guys more control.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

I have a few folks' personal email addresses that don't have facebook...there is a buddy system thread that makes the point of sharing contact info with friends here (in private, of course) so that in the event of an emergency, we can stay in touch.

Facebook is one way, but recently, when the forum went down, many of use were able to keep in touch via email. This is a good time to think about thatand at least keep it in mind.

Almost 6 months ago, I was in a near-fatal car wreck and several ww2aircraft/facebook friends saw my sister posting on my facebook, and word was able to circulate about what happened to me. Often times, we have a regular members here on the forums disappear and we have no way of knowing what happened.

So again, think about the buddy system


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We are going to do all we can to keep it going.


We can't thank you enough for your hard work, to the best of your abilities, to keep this forum up and running, with one hand tied behind your back....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> ...with one hand tied behind your back....


I think it's more like being a one-legged man in an ass-kicking contest...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

....or temporarily lost taste and it's 'Eat all the bacon you can for $5' at your favourite steak house....or similar!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2013)

Torture that


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

*shiver*


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Is there sometime I'm missing guys.
Is the forum under threat?

I have shared contact details and facebook with forum members. The facebook page works well.


----------



## MacArther (Oct 6, 2013)

WHAT?! FORUM UNDER THREAT?! WWII Defense team...ASSEMBLE!!


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 6, 2013)

Readie said:


> Is there sometime I'm missing guys.
> Is the forum under threat?



I just started this thread in hopes that this HorseUSA guy sees it. He's been on here a few times since the major crash and there are still issues. What I would like to see is that he give one or all of the Mods carte blanche for this site, a kind of passing the torch. 

Geo


----------



## Readie (Oct 6, 2013)

Ah thanks George,I hope your plan works


----------



## mikewint (Oct 6, 2013)

Let me chime in as the #6 guy that does not have or even really know what a Facebook is!!! Far as I know the only book my face is in is down at police headquarters


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 6, 2013)

Hahahahahaha...and it's not even your best side Mike!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 6, 2013)

well they did do front and profile


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Isn't that profiling?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 6, 2013)

Make me #7


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok then it's settled.


We attack at dawn..................


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

Code: Bacon!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We are going to do all we can to keep it going.



Exactly, just hang in there and hopefully will sort things will be sorted out.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2013)

No clicks then. Our field recognition shall be bacon sizzle only.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2013)

Or the crunching sounds of crispy bacon being eaten...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 6, 2013)

I'll carry the colors...







Geo


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 6, 2013)

I Pledge Allegience to the Bacon...


----------



## Njaco (Oct 6, 2013)

one sizzle or two?


----------



## Coors9 (Oct 6, 2013)

Facebook.......Ah,no. This is indeed a great place .


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2013)

In bacon we trust!


----------



## javlin (Oct 6, 2013)

When you need a smile,hit the forum


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

-- and that government of bacon, by bacon, for bacon...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks again to all the Admin's and to Horse for this crazy place to hang out. It means more to some of us than most will ever know.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

More than a straightjacket, padded room and group therapy?


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm not into facebook either, and when I first read the early posts I thought I missed something serious while in my padded room....but now I see it was only another reason for Bacon to make another appearance...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Have no idea what you're talking about....
































Bacon!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2013)

My cell is padded with bacon.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2013)

Back to the daily rind ...............


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, why on earth do I keep visiting this site?


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Oh, why on earth do I keep visiting this site?



There is the occasional glimmer of sense sensibility on various threads, then they go south hahaha... I think its a ****ing brilliant site.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)

One of the few things, the people on this forum, that keeps me from losing my marbles.....


----------



## Readie (Oct 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> One of the few things, the people on this forum, that keeps me from losing my marbles.....



Er, mate... I found a few that may be yours


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Coors9 (Oct 7, 2013)

There's a skin you can put on your guns in Black Ops 2.....it's a Bacon skin.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> One of the few things, the people on this forum, that keeps me from losing my marbles.....



You mean they were an option?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2013)

Marcel said:


> Oh, why on earth do I keep visiting this site?



Because we have bacon?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh, to be in Forumland, now that bacon's here ......
There is some corner of a foreign field, that is forever bacon.....
Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth, and danced the skies on laughter-silvered bacon....


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 7, 2013)

Been to the pub Terry?


----------



## MacArther (Oct 7, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> No clicks then. Our field recognition shall be bacon sizzle only.



As I said....WWII DEFENSE TEAM....ASSSSSEEEEEEEMMMMBLLLEE!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2013)

BST 2 is Red Alert!


----------



## parsifal (Oct 8, 2013)

well, if the forum folds id be a bit lost i think.... the longer you stay, the more it gets to you


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 8, 2013)

.......and we have bacon!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2013)

so we do...


----------



## mikewint (Oct 8, 2013)

since bacon has hijacked this thread:
Ozarks Bacon Fest – a tribute to Bacon, Bourbon Beer Location: Ozark Empire Fairgrounds E-Plex, 3001 N. Grant 
Date: Oct 12 
Time: check for details 
Admission: Regular Admission: $30/nVIP Admission - $45 
Phone: 417-862-1010 ext. 351 
Website: Ozarks Bacon Fest | A salute to Bacon, Bourbon Beer 
Tickets give guests access to a bacon-infused wonderland where the Ozark’s best chefs prepare amazing creative bacon snacks. National brands, artisan bacon-makers, and bacon purveyors display, sample, and sell a multitude of bacon and bacon inspired products. The best mixologists and brewers hand out bacon-inspired cocktails, beer and wine. And in honoring bacon in all its glory, Ozarks Bacon Fest will be holding a Bacon Eating Contest, a Best Bacon Recipe contest and a Bacon Art contest.
A $30 admission ticket allows you samples of Bacon and bacon infused and inspired foods, local and regional beers, wines and spirits. Shop local and regional companies that offer items to enhance your inner “foodie” – both in and out of the kitchen!
For the REAL Bacon LOVER there is a $45 VIP Pass. This allows entry into the event one hour before the doors open to the public, one Ozarks Bacon Fest t-shirt plus a VIP Ozarks Bacon Fest gift bag with assorted bacon inspired goodies.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 8, 2013)

Does the $45 VIP pass let you be a judge for the bacon bikini contest?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 8, 2013)

Photos, please, mikewint

"...Does the $45 VIP pass let you be a judge for the bacon bikini contest?.."

No ... I think it allows you to _eat _bacon off the bikini models ... before The Crowds arrive ....


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 8, 2013)

now thats a thought i will be carrying around with me all day.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 9, 2013)

I'll try not to think about it....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 9, 2013)

Too late here!


----------



## mikewint (Oct 9, 2013)

Springfied MO is about a 3hr drive from here but for $30 not ad...H*lls Bells, I can eat $30 worth of bread...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

54 members on right now, the most that I've ever seen I think.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

Today, at 18:10....

There are currently 5491 users online. 62 members and 5429 guests....


----------



## Readie (Oct 12, 2013)

I have just remembered...'Ozarkbaconfest'.

Ozark Mountain Daredevils. The group.... I knew I knew 'Ozark' from somewhere.

I'll toddle off to my padded cell now. 'Goodnight'


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 12, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Today, at 18:10....
> 
> There are currently 5491 users online. 62 members and 5429 guests....



Guess they heard about all that bacon we have...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

So much for making it public!


----------



## herman1rg (Oct 12, 2013)

Can I put a word in for Pancetta (Italian Bacon)


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

At 23:00... There are currently 18867 users online. 64 members and 18803 guests...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2013)

So it's party time then....do we have enough of that "B" stuff to go around...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2013)

At 00:02, there are currently 22420 users online. 63 members and 22357 guests....
How much can it take...?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> So it's party time then....do we have enough of that "B" stuff to go around...


 


Lucky13 said:


> At 00:02, there are currently 22420 users online. 63 members and 22357 guests....
> How much can it take...?



Wayne, there's plenty of bacon for 63 members...not a member? Then BYOB (Bring Your Own Bacon) or else join and be part of the team. Simple as that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

At 07:07, there are currently 15595 users online. 12 members and 15583 guests...
Most users ever online was 24,716, Today at 12:30 AM.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)

The number is the effect of Horse's work on the forum and it doesn't have anything in common with the real one. If all info about the board is rebuilt and updated it should be changed.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 13, 2013)

GrauGeist said:


> Wayne, there's plenty of bacon for 63 members...not a member? Then BYOB (Bring Your Own Bacon) or else join and be part of the team. Simple as that...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Wurger said:


> The number is the effect of Horse's work on the forum and it doesn't have anything in common with the real one. If all info about the board is rebuilt and updated it should be changed.


I can imagine that, all computer gizmos etc., etc...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)

Something that can help with understanding...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## A4K (Oct 13, 2013)

Wojtku... 

Going back to the Facebook thing, I'm another who isn't a member and has no intention of ever being one. (Nor of any other such sites)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2013)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2013)

Evan, do you have a buddy? Someone with your email that you can keep in touch with?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

As in [email protected]?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

This is new;

Spam-O-Matic Statistics
8 Spammers Denied Registration

Might give us some peace....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Today, at 18:10....
> 
> There are currently 5491 users online. 62 members and 5429 guests....



When I got on this morning there were over 25,000. I sent Gnomey a PM just in case. May have been overcautious.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)

All is fine and there is no need to worry about it. It is the result of moving of the board to the another server.. It should be correct soon.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2013)

Just thinking of what happened last time it got that high. But if it's fixed, I won't worry about it.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2013)

Time to sit back, open a Zywiec and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2013)

I have some of Martini.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2013)

Wurger said:


> Something that can help with understanding...
> 
> View attachment 245037



Brilliant Wojtek!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2013)

Spam-O-Matic Statistics
262 Spammers Denied Registration
1 Spammer Permanently Banned
1 Spammer submitted to StopForumSpam
1 Spammer submitted to Akismet
2 Spammy Posts Automatically Moderated

-Impressive! 8)


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2013)

Wish there was a stat for how many spammers were shot and pissed on.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2013)

And a shot of their sad wee faces, when caught!


----------



## A4K (Oct 14, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> As in [email protected]?



You been checking out that aussie internet-date site again Jan?? 

Chris, my e-mail's the same as you've got, just don't use the net much at the moment!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2013)

Aussie, surely that's more of a New Zealand site...


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2013)

Your turn to get you're coat Hugh....


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2013)

But it's true Wayne. The manly love shown towards sheep in New Zealand is world renown, as you would know.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 15, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> But it's true Wayne. The manly love shown towards sheep in New Zealand is world renown, as you would know.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2013)

Wildcat said:


> But it's true Wayne. The manly love shown towards sheep in New Zealand is world renown, as you would know.



I've heard a few rumours.....


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2013)

Baaaah!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wayne Little said:


> I've heard a few rumours.....



The rumours I heard, was that you started those rumours....but, then again, those were just rumours...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 16, 2013)

As happens in soooooooooo many threads, this one went South, Souther, and finally Southerest. As one who refuses to take life seriously and is a big fan of all things that go side-ways, this thread has given me some great laughs(Though not quite up there with the legendary "Color pics for a model I am building? 93 pages!!! For those who are new to the forum, grab a case of your favorite beverages and enjoy http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modeling/color-pics-model-im-building-25367.html Anyhoo....still curious if the Mods can gain a bit more control. Maybe we could send a nicely worded petition or something like that to this HorseUSA guy. I will now turn the thread back over to the Goddess Eris.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Anyhoo....still curious if the Mods can gain a bit more control. *Maybe we could send a nicely worded petition or something like that to this HorseUSA guy*. I will now turn the thread back over to the Goddess Eris.
> 
> Geo


Sooo....you don't think sending him a sheep would do the trick?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2013)

that was bad, Dave ....
But seriously will there be someone as backup for horse? Someone who has access to the server, ssh and all?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

Not likely. In fact, extremely remote.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2013)

Why is that, matt? Didn't Eric used to have these access codes in earlier times? Maybe they can do that again?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

VERY limited access.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 16, 2013)

Hmm, that's bad. I would prefer ssh access to 2 people, or maybe at least ftp access. He doesn't trust any of you?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2013)

A parcel with a nice selection of bacon?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2013)

Where do I sign up for that?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll donate some bacon.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 16, 2013)

PM'd with my personal address re: the bacon, Meat. Applewood smoked. Thin sliced. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 16, 2013)

I saw the post that Horse fixed the search function. Everyone can breath easy now. Horse is back!!!!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2013)

Thorlifter said:


> I saw the post that Horse fixed the search function. Everyone can breath easy now. Horse is back!!!!


he also told that he arranged a better contact now with the moderators, so hopefully we can prevent a mess like this in the future.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2013)

......and for a change, the mess wasn't my faaa.....sorry, wrong forum!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 17, 2013)




----------

